# Budweiser 85c per bottle



## Smashbox (28 Apr 2009)

In Super Valu this week, you can buy a case of Bud bottles
20 x 300ml for €16.99

Works out at 85c a bottle so great price.

[broken link removed]


----------



## baldyman27 (28 Apr 2009)

Crap, why did you have to post that?


----------



## Kine (28 Apr 2009)

Pity it's bud X(


----------



## Caveat (28 Apr 2009)

Good price, but if you are v. near NI (like me) it's still cheaper to go there.


----------



## Ed054 (28 Apr 2009)

Kine said:


> Pity it's bud X(


 

Better of drinking water-It at least tastes of something


----------



## Smashbox (28 Apr 2009)

Caveat said:


> Good price, but if you are v. near NI (like me) it's still cheaper to go there.


 
Not everyone is unfortunatly.

Sorry Baldy.. you should tell your pals at AA


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Apr 2009)

In Dunnes at same price this week.


----------



## Chocks away (28 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Not everyone is unfortunatly.
> 
> Sorry Baldy.. you should tell your pals at AA



Didn't realise that our follically challenged hero was a friend of Connor Faughnan


----------



## shesells (29 Apr 2009)

about half that in NI!

Recently saw a "special" in Tesco for 20 bottles of another beer at €25.99. We got 20 bottles of the same beer for £8.99 in Sainsbury's the week before!


----------



## baldyman27 (29 Apr 2009)

Chocks away said:


> Didn't realise that our follically challenged hero was a friend of Connor Faughnan


 
Of course I am. After 20 bottles of bargain beer.


----------



## Simeon (29 Apr 2009)

baldyman27 said:


> Of course I am. After 20 bottles of bargain beer.


After saving 15c a bottle ........... let's see, e3.00! Time for another three bottles and a packet of ......... well, anything you can get for 45c. Perhaps a second hand Morrissey tape?  Or if you can't afford anothr case, an old Leonard Cohen one.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (29 Apr 2009)

Smashbox said:


> In Super Valu this week, you can buy a case of Bud bottles
> 20 x 300ml for €16.99
> 
> Works out at 85c a bottle so great price.
> ...


 
Got the same in Asda for 7 quid...........not such a great price after all.


----------



## Caveat (29 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Got the same in Asda for 7 quid...........not such a great price after all.


 
For *20?! *Jeez that's good - are you sure it wasn't 12 or 16 or something or the crappy smaller bottles maybe?


----------



## baldyman27 (29 Apr 2009)

Simeon said:


> After saving 15c a bottle ........... let's see, e3.00! Time for another three bottles and a packet of ......... well, anything you can get for 45c. Perhaps a second hand Morrissey tape?  Or if you can't afford anothr case, an old Leonard Cohen one.


 
Didn't realise that was the saving, used to paying over 4 bob for a pint or bottle in the local so it seemed very good to me. Head firmly in the clouds!!


----------



## baldyman27 (29 Apr 2009)

Chocks away said:


> our follically challenged *hero*


 
Presumably this is in relation to my past actions and not just because I have the word MAN at the end of my name???


----------



## Smashbox (29 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Got the same in Asda for 7 quid...........not such a great price after all.


 
Again, up North. Not everyone can get there and some have to 'make do' with our local supermarkets.


----------



## dodo (30 Apr 2009)

Ron Burgundy said:


> Got the same in Asda for 7 quid...........not such a great price after all.


Don't be given out about lack of teachers in schools,nurses in hospital  etc  when you choose to shop far side of the border,


----------

